# Thoughts about this old Sierra stove...



## brenndatomu (Oct 31, 2013)

So my in laws have a Sierra wood stove in their basement, just like the one in the pictures, that they use for supplement heating. Having checked it out a time or two, I believe this thing is _very_ inefficient due to the lack of a baffle (don't know if it had one originally or not?) or even a damper in the flue pipe, just a fire in box! I thought about trying to add a baffle to it, but we live well over an hour away and when we are at their house it is either burning or more often I simply don't have time to study the matter. Honestly, it probably isn't even worth messing with.
I have suggested that they upgrade, which so far hasn't happened due to funds, but I believe that will change soon. I am torn as to what kind of stove to suggest to them for a couple reasons.
1. Their wood generally is not the driest. I have talked to them about this, but in reality, Pa is heading toward 70 and has burnt wood that has been "seasoned" for only a couple months most all of his life, I'm not expecting a change.
2. With the stove in the basement, they usually go down to load it, then forget about it until it is time to load again.
For these reasons I hesitate to suggest a EPA tube burner or most any modern stove. I'm thinking that a quality pre EPA stove may be the best choice. Anybody have any specific stove suggestions (what pre EPA  stoves actually worked really well?) or other ideas here? FYI, I don't know what their budget would be, but I don't see them spending more than $1k, maybe $2k max, all in.


----------



## Motor7 (Oct 31, 2013)

Are they complaining about it? If not, I think I'd leave it alone....at 70 change might be rough.


----------



## brenndatomu (Oct 31, 2013)

Well, not the stove specifically, but the amount of wood it uses and still hafta run the oil heat. I'm the one that suspects that all their wood BTUs are going up the stack. FYI, their house is a 10-15 year old brick ranch, 15-1600 sq ft, pretty well insulated. 
Just so you don't get the wrong idea about who we are dealing with here, they are a young "heading toward 70", heck, Pa still works full time building homes! And I'm talking, up-top-walking-across-the-ridge-beam-during-framing-and-driving-spikes-by-hand building homes!


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 1, 2013)

The Sierra had a steel baffle in it when it was new. With the baffle in the stove it is about as efficient as any of the smoke dragon generation.


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh, OK, thanks Bart. I was starting to think I was only gonna get 1 lonely they're-old-and-you're-nosey response!  
So maybe I need to see if I can put a baffle back in this thing. Any idea what "model" it is? I'd like to look up a parts diagram if possible to get an idea what things my have looked like originally. Thanks again!


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 1, 2013)

Sierra Hearthstove Classic Turbo-Burn Model 2000T. But you aren't gonna find a parts list. Measure the brackets that should be in the top of the firebox and get an iron works to bend up one in 1/4" or 3/8" mild plate steel. Would be good if somebody would pass through here that still has one and could measure it for you.


----------



## mellow (Nov 4, 2013)

I run across them from time to time,  next time I see one I will try and remember to see if it still has the baffle,  most I have seen it is been long gone.


----------



## campcop70028 (Nov 23, 2013)

I have the same stove in my living room. no baffle and it burns us out....gets the whole house up to about 78 degrees in about 2 hours. 3 bed 2 bath, approx 2000sqf. I really like the stove. we've had good luck so far


----------

